# how to transfer dvr to dvd?



## shellim4 (Apr 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how to transfer shows from my dvr to a dvd or vhs tape (preferably dvd)? Can I hook up a dvd recorder to the front input jacks on the cable box? And do I have to have the show playing to transfer it to the dvd?
TIA.
Shelli


----------



## typo54321 (May 31, 2008)

you can probably use a capture card for your computer and then burn a dvd from there, but those are expensive.


----------

